# A question regarding a LTC class A



## BigBobo (Jun 5, 2008)

My friend applied for a LTC class A in his hometown (small hick town MA). The secretary said he could not apply because his car was registered in Boston. He explained to them that he goes to school in Boston and lives there during the school year. He needed to register his car in Boston in order to get a parking permit to park on the street where he works during the school year. Everything else is registered in his town (mailing address, bills, license, etc...) They said it didn't matter and that he could not apply because his car was still registered in Boston. Can anyone shed some light on this topic so I clear this up for him.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Why, oh why must the issuing authorities keep pulling this crap?? We all know that legally owned firearms are not the "problem".


----------



## BigBobo (Jun 5, 2008)

I even contacted another local dept that I used to work at and they said as long as he could prove residency, which I think a license, mailing address, and bills that are sent to him at that address would have been sufficient but not for this pd, they had other plans. May I also add he is a 3rd year cj major, is aspiring to work in LE, no BOP, nothing on the drivers history and no problems with that pd (or so he tells me), so idk what the problem is.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I would tell him to move after getting out of college.

Not knowing anything about the department - but when a Chief pulls that crap (especially after an explanation) is probably a department that is not the best to work for.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

Didn't GOAL take this to the state house? In regards, to the disparity between licensing agents.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

They are still fighting the battle,but you have to remember this is assachusetts when it comes to guns


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Can't wait until Monday...


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Harley387 said:


> Why, oh why must the issuing authorities keep pulling this crap?? We all know that legally owned firearms are not the "problem".


It's not about which firearms, legally owned or not, are the problem. It's about disarming the citizens to further the agenda of those elites who would "rule" us.

The democrats now want to nationalize the oil refineries (Neil Cavuto, yesterday)...


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

dcs2244 said:


> It's not about which firearms, legally owned or not, are the problem. It's about disarming the citizens to further the agenda of those elites who would "rule" us.
> 
> The democrats now want to nationalize the oil refineries (Neil Cavuto, yesterday)...


Though I am inclined to agree with your statement, I do not believe that my "Brother" Officers are directly responsible for the dissarming of American citizens in the interest of a "new world order". I do, however, believe that some issuing authorities tend to abuse discretion merely as some form of "power trip", for lack of a better description. I feel that on a local law enforcement level, we, as Police Officers should be doing our part to help the citizens in securing their constitutional rights. Just my personal feelings, not trying to offend anyone.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Though I am inclined to agree with your statement, I do not believe that my "Brother" Officers are directly responsible for the dissarming of American citizens in the interest of a "new world order". I do, however, believe that some issuing authorities tend to abuse discretion merely as some form of "power trip", for lack of a better description. I feel that on a local law enforcement level, we, as Police Officers should be doing our part to help the citizens in securing their constitutional rights. Just my personal feelings, not trying to offend anyone.

-Harley387

Sorry, Wolfie, I'll be repeating some of your points&#8230;

Harley, I did not intend to intimate that our "brother officers" were directly responsible for disarming the citizens. The "issuing authorities" are generally NOT our brother officers, but merely political commissars beholden to the political elite (all chiefs, bosses, command staff types, potentates, Pooh-Bahs and other admin people please read on before getting on your high horse and attempting to rip me a new one!). The people who aspire to these positions do not do so in a political vacuum, and once they achieve their desire they must then attend their sinecure[1]. Even if they began their careers as brother officers, they weren't really, having their eye firmly fixed on the prize of power. Once they "arrive", they become the running dogs of the power elite (they are not of the "power elite"&#8230;they are regarded by those grandees as "footmen"&#8230;as in "Oh boy! Boy&#8230;fetch my bag&#8230;there's a good chap&#8230 and are obligated to carry out their agenda, and if they don't&#8230;well, the elites will find someone who will.

Now, having said that, certainly there are a few people in these positions who are not running dogs. They are few and far between. If you work with three or four during your lifetime, you are fortunate. I do not mean competent managers (they are not so rare, but sometimes their interpersonal skills are somewhat&#8230;wanting, so we dismiss them as jerks&#8230;or worse). I mean true leaders, and they are truly rare. They tend to appear from out of thin air, and some will be your brother officers (some choose not to follow the paths of power, some do: but out of a sense of duty). When they do appear, you will know them. Too, sometimes we miss them because they do not lead in a direction we agree with. I've been fortunate, as I've had the opportunity to work with a half dozen such people in my thirty-year career. I've known perhaps as many that worked in other LE jobs or other occupations. Please note that the key concept here is "worked with"&#8230;not "for". Several universal leaders can be named: George Washington, Bobby Lee, Alvin York, Winston Churchill, FDR (see "directions not agreed with" above) Pat Moynihan and Dutch Reagan readily come to mind (Audie Murphy and Jimmy Stewart...Ted Williams, too).

Since we're on the topic (or off it!), remember this: We took an oath (or several, depending upon our service) to serve the federal and state constitutions. These documents are nothing less than the idea, the philosophy, which underpins our entire way of life. I don't have to tell you that it is unique in the history of this particular planet. We are now, right now, standing at a fork in the road and what we do will determine the future: liberty or slavery. We are beholden to no one person or government&#8230;but to the philosophy codified by the constitution. We may be called upon, because of what we do and whom we are, to secure that constitution against all enemies, foreign and domestic. Take due notice, and all that&#8230;

Class dismissed!


[1] For those in Weedhoppah withdrawal.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

dcs2244 said:


> Though I am inclined to agree with your statement, I do not believe that my "Brother" Officers are directly responsible for the dissarming of American citizens in the interest of a "new world order". I do, however, believe that some issuing authorities tend to abuse discretion merely as some form of "power trip", for lack of a better description. I feel that on a local law enforcement level, we, as Police Officers should be doing our part to help the citizens in securing their constitutional rights. Just my personal feelings, not trying to offend anyone.
> 
> -Harley387
> 
> ...


Ahhh!! So, I think I understand now! What your saying is, that the MEAT goes IN the taco??  Just kidding. I understand what you're saying. However, most of my experience is with smaller towns, and small departments. What I have personally experienced, in regards to Chiefs failing to issue a LTC, is that they frequently deny them for what I would classify as "petty" reasons. I don't know what the true motivation is, but perhaps some of them just have a fear of armed citizens? Perhaps a Chief could chime in here??


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Perhaps a Chief could chime in here??


Most command-staff types don't surf the internet. Nor do they read anything more compelling than the local newspaper (mostly to look for their picture). All of the information they need is passed directly into their heads by God himself.


----------

